
Error messages in login process: Privacy and Security - tbking
http://tarunbatra.com/blog/security/Error-messages-in-login-process-Privacy-and-Security/
======
tbking
I found effects of login failure messages on security and privacy of an app
interesting and did some analysis on it.

